# would your story make a good book? movie?



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm thinking mine would if I had the discipline to write it all out. Be nice to cash in somehow on all this rollercoaster through the nine degrees of hell and all this ah ....stuff ya that's it. I could see Bruce Willis playing me --no resemblance but he'd be a good suspicious husband and detective yeah that would be nice :smthumbup: perhaps merging our common painful experiences into one story would do it.
thoughts? any writers?


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

No.


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

1. All saleable movie scripts follow the same plot line

Flawed hero gets in the ****, learns from it and becomes Mr happy ass uplifting all those willing to pay 7 bucks for 2 hours of make believe to esape their ****ty life for 120 minutes. 

2. Fiction sells better than reality. Even "Based on a true story" is reality that has been worked on. 

3. Unless one ends up famous or a hero of a famous organization, no one will care

If your story doesnt follow these rules the answer is no.

Now for the good news. You can go to any bookstores writing section and buy a book on script writing and selling and 'er done. 

Now for some more bad news, the competition is fierce.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Cheating isn't interesting and its far too common. Played out since the dawn of time... Only movie about it that worked, worked because Diane lane is hawt, and Richard Gere brained some greasy french dude with a snow globe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I sorta wrote a short story, 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

No. People would be bored to tears by watching pain.
I have journaled since it began and what is excrutiating to me is just ho hum to the average human being.
Eventually pain numbs, so it would not make a good story. 

But I think this will have a happy ending, not as I imagined but better.


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

It would be an interesting genre with a little bit of everything all thrown in. A bit of romance, horror, mystery, thriller, detective, revenge, and even a monster(this would be the WS). If you have some violent confrontation, it would be an action genre too. Or, a cheesy martial art...


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

I forgot it could also be Sci-Fi with WS seemingly replaced by an unknown entity of some sort.


----------



## Santofimio (Oct 26, 2011)

Our stories are already in the movies. Its called porn.


----------



## Oregon38 (Sep 19, 2010)

I can already see the movie poster in my mind...

Godzilla vs Cheatosaurus Rex


Kidding aside, my story wouldn't make a good movie because it doesn't have a Hollywood style good ending. Plus, I haven't seen a movie theater where they sell boxes of tissues at the consession stand.

P.S. Happy birthday to my ex wife, wherever you are. Couldn't send you a card and present because I didn't have an address and your present was unfortunately just seasonal... Sunscreen SPF 100.000 to protect you from burning in hell! Sorry


----------



## Sindo (Oct 29, 2011)

I think Shamwow's two threads are probably the closest thing on this forum to a good book/movie. Not sure how well they would translate if adapted to printed page or screen, but all the necessary elements are there. (See below for link to the first thread)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/29971-wife-travels-lot-sex-life-has-stalled-worried-help.html


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

Almostrecovered could write a good book with his story as well. He's a terrific writer.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Blushing

To add to Sham's story, he's dating a writer now so maybe he could get it turned into a book
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

With regards to my story, yes, I think it'd make a good movie. Kind of like Closer. With different endings though. Make you think. Serve as a cautionary tale.


Oregon38 said:


> Kidding aside, my story wouldn't make a good movie because it doesn't have a Hollywood style good ending.


 Some of the best movies don't have happy endings. And Pit- Diane Lane IS hawt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Meh, maybe an after school special. No movie though.


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

No.
But my 7 year old son chasing me around my house with a spider in his hand would make a good Benny Hill-esque sketch!
He's seriously hampering his chances at a happy christmas this year :0


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Numb-badger said:


> No.
> But my 7 year old son chasing me around my house with a spider in his hand would make a good Benny Hill-esque sketch!
> He's seriously hampering his chances at a happy christmas this year :0


Hate spiders! Hate them.


----------



## Lookingforclosure (Oct 24, 2011)

Mine a good horror movie! Something along the lines of American Horror story show without the racy scenes and a pregnancy, a few minor changes, stbxh's narcissistic sicko family as the crazy ghosts and yup could be my story. I not sure what will be AHS's end but as far as my story goes, hell I'm not gonna get stuck in the house!!!!


----------



## Lowlife (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I could of made the Jerry Springer show....easily. Does that count?


----------

